# Injection/Vaccine Documentation Requirements



## Coder85 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello, 
     We are currently working on improving injection documentation.  I believe that some requirements include documenting the following: date and time injection was given, name of injection, dose/strength, route, site, manufacturer, lot number, expiration date, name and credentials of person who administered the vaccine.  However, I have had no luck in finding written documentation to support these guidelines in order to implement such changes in injection documentation.

Please advise if the above are current guidelines and/or requirements for injection/vaccine documentation as well as any additional requirements and hopefully direct me to the written documentation that would support these guidelines/requirements.  Thank you!!!


----------



## em2177 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello, try this website:

http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/pubs/pinkbook/downloads/appendices/D/vacc_admin.pdf

This is directly from the CDC Department. Hope this helps!


----------

